
WireGuard Is Now Available on Apple iOS - JoachimS
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=WireGuard-On-iOS
======
zx2c4
A more direct link might be:
[https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2018-November/00...](https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2018-November/003526.html)

